# VScale.io Russian Hourly Cloud VPS Review



## DomainBop (Sep 14, 2015)

_It's still very early in this startup's life but I like what I've seen (which is a rarity) so time for a review._

VScale.io (website: www.vscale.io)  is a new Russian hourly billing "cloud" provider targeted to developers.

*mini review / random notes*: 

Saint-Petersburg location recent startup (but owned by Selectel, AS49505, an established Russian DC operator who owns 6 data centers in Saint-Petersburg and Moscow),

hourly billing, integrated VM control panel/billing/support panel features are very much in progress (currently only 4 OS choices [Ubuntu 14.04, Debian 8.1, CentOS 7.1, OpenSuse 13.2, all 64-bit) . More OS choices, snapshots, and other features "coming soon".   The panel, including SSH keys, works very well.  API available (documentation currently Russian only https://developers.vscale.io/documentation/api/v1/ )

 Excellent VPS performance (nodes feature SSD drives, KVM, E5 v3 processors, DDR4 RAM) and much better network performance than most other low cost Russian VPS's (_points finger at Edis_).  

Probably the fastest VPS creation I've experienced on any cloud platform.  

Support is very fast too (English support is available.  Website/panel languages are English and Russian). 

*tl;dr review:*  I like it

*my plan:*  512 MB RAM,  20GB SSD, 1 CPU,  1TB traffic, 200 rubles monthly (about $2.93), KVM, Saint-Petersburg Russia location

*obligatorybench.sh benchmark:*

[email protected]:~# wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2670 v3 @ 2.30GHz
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency :  2299.996 MHz
Total amount of ram : 494 MB
Total amount of swap : 511 MB
System uptime :   3 days, 21:04,       
Download speed from CacheFly: 33.6MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 11.5MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 12.5MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 8.44MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 26.0MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 85.8MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 7.41MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 14.4MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 14.8MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 4.39MB/s 
I/O speed :  186 MB/s

*press release:* http://www.gawkwire.com/web_hosting/selectel-unveils-new-cloud-hosting-brand-vscale.html

*coupon code*--> SCALET200 (enough credit for 1 free month of 512MB KVM) <--SMS verification for new accounts required (or phone verification if you can't receive SMS).


----------



## HBAndrei (Sep 14, 2015)

This is great, I may actually need some Russian VPSs soon. Their prices are quite low.

Thanks for tip and a well written review.


----------



## Cloudlizer (Sep 21, 2015)

The prices shown in rubles, can I pay for VPS in dollars?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 21, 2015)

You'll probably be paying the dollar equivalent at the time.

Ex: $1USD = 66.02 Russian Rubles right now.


----------



## DomainBop (May 30, 2016)

Vscale added a Moscow location this month. Moscow Test IP 185.143.172.1 (StPetersburg test IP:95.213.237.1)


OS offerings have been expanded since the launch (all 64-bit): Debian 7/8, Ubuntu 14.04/16.04, CentOs 6.7/7.1/7.2, OpenSuse 13.2, Fedora 23. Application templates available for Ajenti and Vesta control panels.


Uptime since writing this review last year. Most of the downtimes shown below were a result of me rebooting the VPS ( for kernel upgrades or other changes requiring a reboot). The only real downtimes were September 14th, 2015 (less than an hour of network routing issues on some routes that made the VPS unavailable to some visitors, support resolved issue quickly after ticket was opened, the VPS itself was not down_ <--this was the only ticket I've opened in the 9 months I've used the service_) and April 6th, 2016 (9 minutes, scheduled maintenance for network equipment upgrade, notice was given 7 days in advance).

Up 
2016-04-06 02:38:37 
2016-05-31 01:58:50
54 Days 23 Hours
Down
2016-04-06 02:28:46
2016-04-06 02:38:37
9 Minutes
Up
2015-11-10 14:39:34
2016-04-06 02:28:46
147 Days 11 Hours
Down
2015-11-10 14:17:28
2015-11-10 14:39:34
22 Minutes
Up
2015-10-28 10:41:07
2015-11-10 14:17:28
13 Days 3 Hours
Down
2015-10-28 10:39:32
2015-10-28 10:41:07
1 Minutes
Up
2015-10-28 10:08:59
2015-10-28 10:39:32
30 Minutes
Down
2015-10-28 10:02:43
2015-10-28 10:08:59
6 Minutes
Up
2015-09-24 08:20:29
2015-10-28 10:02:43
34 Days 1 Hours
Down
2015-09-24 08:07:24
2015-09-24 08:20:29
13 Minutes
Up
2015-09-14 22:41:56
2015-09-24 08:07:24
9 Days 9 Hours


----------



## bsdguy (May 11, 2017)

@DomainBop

Great find, interesting review. But: OpenVz or KVM? Do you happen to know that?


----------



## maounique (May 11, 2017)

bsdguy said:


> OpenVz or KVM?





DomainBop said:


> for kernel upgrades or other changes requiring a reboot


----------

